# Sweetheart Tree



## David Van Asperen (Jul 6, 2013)

[attachment=27244][attachment=27245][attachment=27246]Made this for my niece as a wedding present. This is NOT an original pattern of mine. T first stated making these about 15 years ago and the first one was for my Dad to give to Mom for Christmas. Since I changed the pattern some by adding the self framing border and on some make cut outs along the trunk with the scroll saw. The ORIGNAL pattern was for a relief carving ( not sure which woodworking magazine or the pattern maker) but, since I do not carve I modified it to use my router . The leaf and grass details were made with a Dremel and the heart ,names and date are wood burned on .
Thanks for looking.
Dave
The second one shows the cut outs.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 6, 2013)

Melanie just saw this and is about to cry. She is a sucker for the mushy stuff. The names carved into the tree sent her over the top. Great work. Really neat idea. K


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 6, 2013)

Mel really likes this. What would it take to get one made?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 7, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Mel really likes this. What would it take to get one made?



Sent you a PM


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 7, 2013)

beutiful work david  duck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 7, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> beutiful work david  duck


Still hoarding that wonderful maple that you sent to me, there will be a project soon.
Dave


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 29, 2013)

I made some points today! Melanie's Sweetheart Tree arrived as a gift from David. She got it while she was at work and immediately called to tell me I had mail. I told her to go ahead and open it. 

Boys, I am THE MAN in my house tonight. 

David, she loves it. It made her cry. 

There will be something special headed your way. +1 for your gift. You have no idea how much she likes her tree. She also has 4 sisters, so there might be a couple of orders in your future. She shared it immediately with all of them. Thanks again.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 29, 2013)

[attachment=28460]

Hey David, 
This is Mrs Rdnkmedic (aka Mel), 

That sweetheart tree is gorgeous! It is really pretty. I don't know who to thank more, you for the beautiful work you have created or Kevin for thinking of me enough to surprise me with it. Don't let him fool you, he is not only THE MAN of this house but the man of my life. He is a good man. 

Thank you! I love it!!!





View attachment 93319

View attachment 93320

View attachment 93321

View attachment 93322


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 29, 2013)

You have made my day!!!!
It makes it all worth it when you know that you have put a smile on an others face. You have done that for me as well, by your expressions of joy. Your sawdust buddy,
Dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2013)

That is a great piece of work...nay...a great work of art.


----------

